#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > طراحی مدار چاپی | PCB Design Tools and Tutorial >  >  آموزش ساختن حمام قلع بصورت ساده  همرا ه با تصویر و فیلم

## sardarshams

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*2809*,*2elyas*,*500toman*,*a.t.r.z*,*aax-emadi*,*abbas356*,*ad1479*,*adel_s51*,*adi_1356*,*ahad.1*,*ahad9828*,*ahamraj*,*ahmadkhalghi*,*ahnor*,*aioob*,*aisam*,*ajan*,*AKORACER*,*ali.mortazav*,*alializadeh*,*alidadras30*,*alidelkhah*,*aligholami44*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alihp99*,*alimoosavian*,*alinoora*,*aliporamir*,*alireza47*,*ali_00731*,*ali_ams*,*Am1369*,*amajamaj*,*AMD*,*amen*,*aminy*,*amir blue*,*amirhz93*,*amir_3530*,*amir_hussein*,*ana110*,*antypanty*,*aramis*,*Arash_g*,*ardalan1*,*arman2345*,*ARYANALAB*,*asadi1356*,*Ascendant*,*asgharmeiste*,*ataghavi*,*atropatan*,*azadmol*,*AzhidahakA*,*azzaa*,*b.saeed65*,*babaknew2015*,*babak_e52*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahy*,*behnamp65*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*beki123*,*bigli*,*bitasystem*,*carl*,*cjfm*,*clasic*,*damavandfx*,*danyal5212*,*Dariush_nz*,*derikvand*,*doost_el*,*ebi2012*,*ebiolom*,*ebra.ah*,*ebrahimz*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsan6651*,*elektera*,*em81*,*emahdij*,*erf@n*,*esieee*,*evilman*,*fakoor86*,*farad-pak*,*farah676*,*farfari*,*farhad114*,*farshad.rize*,*farzad.*,*farzinseif*,*fered_saye*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*h.r.s*,*habib.habit*,*habib4791*,*hadi farahan*,*hadi sout*,*hadimm*,*hadip56*,*hagana*,*HAMEDOOK*,*hamid ra*,*hamidmorad*,*hamrahan*,*hanirayan*,*harim*,*havin*,*hda*,*hellboy_1983*,*hihadi*,*himed58*,*hiumid*,*HJIK*,*hmd-sat*,*hns*,*hojatka*,*homay6*,*hosein1701*,*hossein.nas*,*hossein_ir*,*hossienshira*,*hsb1368*,*hzakeri*,*h_gh*,*h_jal*,*h_repair*,*ILION*,*iliya_nazari*,*imMohsen*,*ip_4001*,*iraj917*,*ispereh*,*j.aral*,*jac*,*javad hassan*,*javad10mn*,*javamobira*,*javedani*,*jfrras*,*jimj*,*john lewis*,*josephx86*,*JVC_ATX*,*kangans*,*karameefarza*,*karimjavvy*,*kavosh83*,*kdj*,*Keyanjam*,*kh.a*,*khaled2152*,*khalifzadeh*,*kinj*,*kuroshzxc*,*L298*,*lavvafdinho*,*LILO*,*lok1*,*los.karim*,*lotus110*,*lucky_look*,*m-j*,*m.b.rad*,*m.moayedy*,*m2007_mail*,*mahdi.arm*,*mahdinabati*,*mahmod31*,*mahmood3*,*mahsa-s*,*majid411*,*makhtum*,*mansour21818*,*mashkanis*,*masoud bay*,*mastam*,*mecf*,*median*,*mega soft*,*mehdigostar*,*mehdilot1616*,*mehdi_m*,*mehran1221*,*mgh1552*,*misam124*,*mk357*,*mnbn*,*mnbvcxzaqwsx*,*MND33*,*mnopamin*,*mnrlsd*,*moghaleb1*,*mohamad41*,*Mohamadjogan*,*mohammad far*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen009*,*mohsen6281*,*moini*,*mojtabaa4*,*Morksh70*,*MORTEZA-3282*,*morteza12136*,*mort_azad*,*moslem man*,*mostafa18872*,*mostafsafa*,*Mpou*,*mrs69*,*msmz7369*,*msv*,*MTAMTAA*,*M_hezavian70*,*nariman1718*,*nasserj*,*Navid Asadi*,*nccnejati*,*nezam.pama*,*nh1936*,*NICHICON*,*nideroon*,*nima05190000*,*nima20-20*,*opera*,*pars694252*,*parsa2000*,*parsmehregan*,*parviz407*,*pasargad.sys*,*pcbh*,*peymanelec*,*PIKAKA*,*pirozy*,*plx*,*pmmali*,*pouryadexter*,*powerdvb*,*radical_baby*,*radmard sara*,*rana2*,*rasamrayaneh*,*rasoul2030*,*reess*,*regal20*,*reza.kangan*,*reza32*,*reza388*,*rezanurse826*,*rezasiadate*,*rooz_beh42*,*rroozisia*,*SAEED GHESHM*,*saeed-ra*,*saeed.aria*,*saeed154*,*saeed62516*,*saeedola*,*saeid4964*,*sahar20*,*saha_alfa*,*sajjad_m20*,*saroveh*,*Sava2nA*,*sepehrtk*,*setam*,*sharokni*,*simorgh-arsh*,*sinamhc*,*sinaset*,*Sina_Browser*,*sobhan5968*,*soltan54*,*sonyservice*,*soraty*,*sorenstar*,*sovietiran*,*srsafavi*,*starmomo*,*s_ali_m*,*taghiabad*,*tahaali9095*,*tajik*,*tamirkar14*,*teso*,*tion*,*tp1381*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahiddigi*,*vatandost*,*vate2000*,*WHIT WOLF*,*y25125*,*yahyaes*,*Yek.Doost*,*ZABIHY*,*zadaziz*,*zahir1389*,*Zirnevis*,*اردشیر00*,*اقای مهندس*,*اللکتور*,*الکاپو*,*امین فیاضی*,*امین محمدی*,*تاج*,*تیزبین*,*جهان پور*,*حسین بهزادفر*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*داوودجون*,*ديجيتال*,*راد2000*,*رامین 488*,*ساندیران*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*صابری*,*صادقيان*,*عقیل*,*علی نادیا*,*غزال*,*مجيد94*,*مجید89*,*محمد احدی*,*محمد نوري134*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*ميلادي*,*نویدی*,*هادی صوت*,*همتا*,*پارس پیام*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pcbh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*bitasystem*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*,*علی نادیا*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## اقای مهندس

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ahnor*,*AMD*,*amen*,*ana110*,*aramis*,*behnamp65*,*hagana*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Zirnevis*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*علی نادیا*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farah676

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*AMD*,*amen*,*aramis*,*behnamp65*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*imMohsen*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*m-j*,*mastam*,*mehdigostar*,*parviz407*,*REZA164690*,*sardarshams*,*Sina_Browser*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*علی نادیا*,*مجيد94*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## Zirnevis

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amir_hussein*,*aramis*,*behnamp65*,*imMohsen*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*mnbvcxzaqwsx*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*علی نادیا*,*مجيد94*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## M_hezavian70

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*imMohsen*,*sardarshams*

----------


## ahmadkhalghi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## بهبود 68

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*h.r.s*

----------


## ajan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

